# Office 365 >  >  DAX formula

## DavidHogg

Hi ..

I have basic knowledge in Excel, Access & SQL also..
I also have knowledge in Normalization & relationship in RDBMS..

But this DAX is always goes through mind..
I tried to search in some sites.. but I still not have basic knowledge of DAX formula and how to use them in Excel..

Can someone push me in right direction..


====================
Hogg

----------


## Andy Pope

You don't mention which sites so these you may have already visited.

http://www.powerpivotpro.com/category/dax/
http://msmvps.com/blogs/xldynamic/default.aspx
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/ex...102836919.aspx
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/ex...in=HA102836100
http://chandoo.org/wp/2013/01/28/int...r-power-pivot/
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/analysisserv...owerpivot.aspx

----------

